# Donald Trump - 2 1/2 hr monochromatic freehand painting, how is it? Please share your views



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

Donald Trump - 2 1/2 hr monochromatic freehand painting, how is my portrait study. Please share your opinion <3


----------



## Mark Briscoe (9 mo ago)

Nice work... He is often labelled as "Orange Man" so your choice of colour is suited here.


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

Mark Briscoe said:


> Nice work... He is often labelled as "Orange Man" so your choice of colour is suited here.


Thank you 😄😁


----------

